# Album of the year?



## KeeferSutherlandFTW (Oct 23, 2007)

What is the best album of the year thus far?

I nominate Radiohead's 'In Rainbows', Beirut's 'The Flying Club Cup', and Battles' 'Mirrored'

Albums that haven't come out yet don't qualify unless there's a leak of epic proportions.


----------



## WhatAmIDoing (Oct 24, 2007)

I'm not real up on what's come out this year, but is RCHP's Stadium Arcadium in the running? If so, i nominate it.


----------



## KeeferSutherlandFTW (Oct 24, 2007)

haha I think that was last year..hell of an album though.


----------



## Johnny240 (Oct 24, 2007)

I think that Andrew Bird's "Armchair Apocrypha" it one of the best.. also Wilco's "Sky Blue Sky" is great.. Damn this is a tough question.. I like Arcade Fire's "Neon Bible" a lot too


----------



## KeeferSutherlandFTW (Oct 25, 2007)

Gonna have to definitely agree on Andrew Bird and Wilco except Neon Bible just didn't do it for me. It was nowhere near Funeral material in my eyes.

now are Armchair Apocrypha and Sky Blue Sky your two favorite albums from them?


----------



## InkEYE. (Oct 26, 2007)

'Year Zero' by Nine inch nails.
an amazing concept album. 
I can't wait till part 2 comes out next year XD


----------



## silk (Oct 26, 2007)

I didn't know there was any good albums anymore... Maybe I'm just getting old...


----------



## JohnnyPotSeed1969 (Oct 30, 2007)

InkEYE. said:


> 'Year Zero' by Nine inch nails.
> an amazing concept album.
> I can't wait till part 2 comes out next year XD


i'll second that vote. year zero restored my faith in trent.


----------



## mondaypurple (Oct 30, 2007)

Panda Bear - Person Pitch...it's like...more tripped out, but more groovy Beach Boys. It's the guy from Animal Collective if anyone likes them.


----------



## Johnny240 (Oct 30, 2007)

KeeferSutherlandFTW said:


> Gonna have to definitely agree on Andrew Bird and Wilco except Neon Bible just didn't do it for me. It was nowhere near Funeral material in my eyes.
> 
> now are Armchair Apocrypha and Sky Blue Sky your two favorite albums from them?



I definitely think that Armchair is Andrew best work so far.. and I do really like Sky Blue Sky for Wilco, but I'm going to have to say that its not quite as prefect as Yankee Hotel Foxtrot.. but then again what is?... and as far as Neon Bible is concerned.. i wasn't sold on the album either until i went to their concert and watched them preform almost all neon bible live.. No Cars Go was ridiculous live


----------



## KeeferSutherlandFTW (Oct 30, 2007)

I thought Armchair wasn't quite up to par with Mysterious Production but by no means do I find it a crap album. I always find myself coming back to it (sometimes more than Mysterious Production, weird eh?)

Neon Bible live would be hella good live, I can see that for sure. The album had energy that Funeral didn't. I have a mate that saw them in New York or New Jersey. She dug it.

Has anyone heard Hvarf/Heim from Sigur Ros yet? hah what a *fantastic* album.


----------

